# Looking for fun dessert idea as grand finale for an event



## kareng (Aug 31, 2015)

My client is requesting a fun, grand finale dessert for their event...they are suggesting something along the lines of make your own smores or sundaes...which doesn't sound so grand or interesting to me.  Does anyone have any ideas they can share?  The event is for about 120 guests and is a 2 hour cocktail reception - little to no seating - everyone will be up and mingling.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Plated or buffet?


----------



## kareng (Aug 31, 2015)

I think they're looking for something fun and a bit interactive by their suggestions.  Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe something similar to Cold Stone, dry ice under a slab of marble and mix your ice cream base with whatever mix ins the guests choose


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If the guests a


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Will you be set up with it the entire 2 hours or a shorter time. The shorter the time the more stations you will need. 

I like the idea of the cold stone ice cream station. 
Maybe a cup cake decorating station. 
Crepes station(ahh the 70's)
Something with chocolate and truffle station. 
Tartlets, empty mini shells and a variety of fillings. 
The sundae bar as you have mentioned. 

Alot depends on their budget and time allowed. 
What ever you do don't do it on the cheap.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Fondue comes to mind. Melted chocolate and/or cheese, cut up fresh fruit (apples, pears, anything seasonal.), cubed pound cake, ice cream balls, marshmallows for dipping.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

How about a gelato station. Gourmet varieties of different gelato or sorbet. There is no need for added toppings as they are beautifully finished flavours all on their own. All you will need chilled tubs with ice, labels, small cups and spoons.

Or how about a candy apple station. It is that time of year. More of a set up but still simple to do. Also, a fruit and yogurt parfait station is cool if there are more health oriented people in the crowd. 

One more, donut dunk and decorate station comes to mind as well........k, I will stop there....hehe


----------



## kareng (Aug 31, 2015)

They will have cocktail hour for 2 hours then a break and then the grand finale dessert.  I love the tartlet idea with different fillings to choose from and some fruit toppings!  Thanks.


----------



## kareng (Aug 31, 2015)

great ideas!  Not sure the caramel apple station would go over well with this geriatric crowd and their dentures...but love the idea for future consideration.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

kareng said:


> They will have cocktail hour for 2 hours then a break and then the grand finale dessert. *I love the tartlet idea* with different fillings to choose from and some fruit toppings! Thanks.


I'm thinking Fall dishes/ingredients, i.e. pumpkin pie/tartlets, pumpkin ice cream. pumpkin mousse parfaits with mascarpone or whipped cream and crushed gingersnap cookies served in tall glasses.

Pumpkin pies baked in mini pumpkins

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/pumpkin-19586-mini-pie.html

Fall cocktails/martinis with cranberries, apples, pears, etc.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

kareng said:


> great ideas! Not sure the caramel apple station would go over well with this geriatric crowd and their dentures...but love the idea for future consideration.


Geriatric, well that narrows it down. Everything pureed! Just get a dozen blenders. Display your desserts, then throw them in the blender and let them do shooters/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Actually this came to mind because I was at a function last month that had one of the dessert stations set up for spiced fresh fruit shooters. Some fruits were exotic. I had a few, I thought it was a pretty good idea. I enjoyed the Curried Hairy Fruit, Lemongrass Dragon Fruit, and the Cinnamon Lulo Fruit.

I wouldn't prepare too much of anything, geriatric crowd with no seating. Might only have a dozen people left for dessert./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------

